# Polish Angel/ Gyeon/ Nv Nova Jet/ Wowo CS/ Carscope Nozzles



## sharrkey

Gyeon Bundle
Brand new Cancoat with 3 spray heads
Used cancoat about 40% left
Used Q2 Wax gotta be at least 85% left with applicator 
Used Cure as per pictures 
SOLD









Polish Angel Bundle 

Brand new Centurion with sponge applicator & gloves
Used Centurion about 25% left
Gold Zirkon 100ml about 80-85%
Used Intimate 100ml about 80% left
Used Master Sealant about 60% left
SOLD










NV Nova Jet used about 80% left
WOWO Crystal Sealant as per pictures 
£22 shipped 











Carscope SS 25 & 40”” nozzle’s size 3 lightly used 

£35 shipped 




















I’d rather keep as bundles as it will cost too much to post individual items, I’m in no rush to sell as they are just lying in my box but at these prices gives someone else to try out at greatly reduced prices on new with still loads left and some brand new. 

Prefer to sell the lot together thou. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scrim-1-

Cheeky offer of £40 for the polish angel bundle?

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Scrim-1- said:


> Cheeky offer of £40 for the polish angel bundle?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks for the offer but I’ll have to decline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey

Polish Angel & Gyeon bundle now sold, thanks to buyer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey

Wowos CS & NoVa Nv Jet plus nozzles still available, one last chance then I’ll Just keep em. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ace2000

Hi if the nozzles are still available? I would take them for £30


----------



## sharrkey

ace2000 said:


> Hi if the nozzles are still available? I would take them for £30


Thanks for the offer but postage will cost me about £5 so will have to decline unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ace2000

no probs, Thanks


----------



## ace2000

I will take them at asking pal, just been reading up on them and you know what thats like, so now I need them lol


----------



## sharrkey

ace2000 said:


> I will take them at asking pal, just been reading up on them and you know what thats like, so now I need them lol


No problem shoot me a pm and we can get sorted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ace2000

pm on way


----------

